# Weight Loss and High TSH???



## dhzjhb (May 25, 2010)

Hello, I am a 36 year old, relatively healthy, active male. I began with some various symptoms of dizziness, mild weight loss (I went from about 177 to 171, I am 6'), fatigue, general brain fog and detachment, slight shakiness, and ringing in ears. I don't know if these are related, just saying this is why I went to get checked. I got blood work done before going to doctor. I got the results this morning and all was normal except tsh. It is 14.54. Albumin was 5.5 but she said that was just .4 above normal range. From everything I have read, high tsh results in weight gain, not weight loss. Any possible reasons why my high tsh would result in weight loss?

Thanks,

Danny


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

It might not be your thyroid that is making you lose weight.

I don't think 6 lbs is a cause to blame thyroid and could be from anything.

It is a misconception that all thyroids causes weight loss or gain. Or that hypos gain and hypes lose. It could be the oppisite way around. This is all up to a persons systems genetices and we all are different.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dhzjhb said:


> Hello, I am a 36 year old, relatively healthy, active male. I began with some various symptoms of dizziness, mild weight loss (I went from about 177 to 171, I am 6'), fatigue, general brain fog and detachment, slight shakiness, and ringing in ears. I don't know if these are related, just saying this is why I went to get checked. I got blood work done before going to doctor. I got the results this morning and all was normal except tsh. It is 14.54. Albumin was 5.5 but she said that was just .4 above normal range. From everything I have read, high tsh results in weight gain, not weight loss. Any possible reasons why my high tsh would result in weight loss?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Danny


Hi Danny and welcome. Symptoms do cross over. Many hypers gain weight and many w/hypo lose weight. That said, it is also possible that something else is going on such as diabetes.

Have you been checked for that?

And, has your doctor run any antibodies' tests? Certain antibodies can cause weight loss even though it is not reflected in your labs.

Here are some labs I personally recommend.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies),TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I had gained weight when I was first diagnosed with hypothyroidism, but from what people tell me, some gain, some lose, and some do nothing. I agree with GD Woman: 6# is not significant and shouldn't be assumed the result of high TSH.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

That is an interesting find with your TSH! Are they going to do any follow-up labs? Maybe some T4 and T3? Antibodies?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

dhzjhb said:


> Hello, I am a 36 year old, relatively healthy, active male. I began with some various symptoms of dizziness, mild weight loss (I went from about 177 to 171, I am 6'), fatigue, general brain fog and detachment, slight shakiness, and ringing in ears. I don't know if these are related, just saying this is why I went to get checked. I got blood work done before going to doctor. I got the results this morning and all was normal except tsh. It is 14.54. Albumin was 5.5 but she said that was just .4 above normal range. From everything I have read, high tsh results in weight gain, not weight loss. Any possible reasons why my high tsh would result in weight loss?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Danny


Stress could be causing the weight loss??


----------



## dhzjhb (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback. I am seeing a doctor Tuesday. I just got this blood work done on my own because I was having symptoms (Fatigue, Brain Fog, Dizzy, Ringing in ears, Shaky with cool extremities, Slightly crampy stomach, slight weight loss). The high TSH was all that came back abnormal.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dhzjhb said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. I am seeing a doctor Tuesday. I just got this blood work done on my own because I was having symptoms (Fatigue, Brain Fog, Dizzy, Ringing in ears, Shaky with cool extremities, Slightly crampy stomach, slight weight loss). The high TSH was all that came back abnormal.


So glad you have an appt. set up. Please do keep us in the loop. Hope the doc runs some antibodies' tests.


----------



## dhzjhb (May 25, 2010)

Well, got my results from my more detailed panel. Here they are:

TSH 9.16 (lower than original, is this normal to have that kind of fluctuation in a two week span w/out medication?)

Thyroxine T4 6.0
T3 Uptake 33
Free Thyroxine 2.0
Thyroid Peroxidase TPO 52
Antithyroglobulin <20
Magnesum Serum 2.2

It seems everything is in range but TSH and TPO both high. Doctor said that thyroid wasn't functioning. The day my blood was drawn he went ahead and put me on levothyroxin (50) because my original TSH test. After these results (and understand, these are before medication numbers) he said he would probably need to up it, but wants to see what happens with the 50 after a month on it.

What do these numbers suggest to you?

Thanks,

Danny


----------

